# Rescheduling 48 floater trip for next week (Port Aransas)



## mad_max (Aug 10, 2013)

Unfortunately, rough weather canceled the 48 hr tuna trip to the floater rigs with the Pelican this week. The folks at Deep Sea Headquarters are trying to reschedule for next week (Thursday 12/21/17, most likely leaving around 5 AM), on either the Pelican or the Gulf Eagle, but so far only a few scheduled to go on this week's trip are able to commit.

If anyone is interested, we need more people for the trip to make.

If interested in booking a trip, contact Deep Sea Headquarters (361) 749-5597 or (210) 355-4590 for more information.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Wish I could make it down and fish. How did the store fare through the hurricane?


----------



## mad_max (Aug 10, 2013)

DEXTER said:


> Wish I could make it down and fish. How did the store fare through the hurricane?


So far, neither the weather nor the number of people able to go on the trip looks very promising.

I haven't been to Port A since Harvey (did most of my fishing out of POC or Matagorda this fall), but from what I've been told Deep Sea HQ and the other fishing boat companies have been doing business out of trailers while they repair or rebuild their office buildings. That may have changed since I last spoke to them about it.

I still don't know the status of Port A Outfitters - the last times I called nobody picked up, so I'm assuming they're still out of commission.


----------

